# Had The Phone Call !!



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Well SW phoned yesterday with profile of little two year old boy who looks adorable. We have said yes...but unsure if we have much of a chance as sw  said she shows profile to ther couples. Do we have a chance? What are your experiances ? Dont know what to expect   
Thank you
Sxx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Charlie,

I don't know the answer to your question but just wanted to wish you luck.

Maccer x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats!  Sorry im not sure either our little one only got linked with us xx

I like to think if its meant to be it will all work out, and if not there is another perfect little somebody who will be matched with you soon, stay positive its a very exciting time   

Best wishes   

Wendy xxxx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Charlie5


Congratulations on getting the call!   
Sounds like you are in a competitive match, unfortunately I do not have any experience of going through this as our SS didn't do competitive matching with us. 
I'm sure someone who has been through it will be on here soon to offer some advice.


You must be in with a chance as they have spoken to you about the little one.    for you!
Like others have said, if it is meant to be, it'll be   


keep us updated!!
love
T
xxx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very sad today they didnt pick us for a match.. it feels quite cruel but I know they have the child's interest at heart just wish they didnt inform us until they match us with a child    Thank you everyone for your supportxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Charlie, so sorry you were not chosen this time.
It is so cruel to get your hopes up like that.
I am sure there is a beautiful child out there just waiting for you and nobody else.

Take care Charlie and I am sure you will get a call again soon.
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry Charlie!  But I do believe this only means that YOUR CHILD hasn't turned up yet.  Hang on in there.  They're coming your way.  (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry Charlie.

Hope you get your match soon

Bop


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Really sorry Charlie. Hope you get more news soon.   
Duckling x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

so sorry for your news
stay positive their are lots of Los out there needing a family


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi 

Thank you so much everyone you are so kind!
Had a good cry today feel better do you think that's normal? thought i was coping.
But it creeps up on you doesnt it  
Love to you allxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie    must have been very hard for you. Keep strong, it just wasn't your child, hopefully he/she is right round the corner    
p xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Really sorry Charlie    xxx stay positive your little somebody will be coming soon!

Big hugs xxxxx


----------

